# For all Ex Gunners



## Drone_pilot (Jan 20, 2005)

I found this a few days a go, 
it dates from Queen Victoria's time but i dont have an 
exact date.

any one seen anything like this before?


----------



## Zofo (Jan 20, 2005)

What is it? A penny? Medal?


----------



## Drone_pilot (Jan 20, 2005)

it's a 2d (penny) token for use in the Canteen,

a lot of tokens were used in place of "real" money as there was a shortage of official coinage.


----------



## Bombardier (Jan 20, 2005)

Do you own the coin droney ?


----------



## Drone_pilot (Jan 20, 2005)

yes it's now part of my collection,

i also got a lot of programs from Larkhill day and the R.A. at home (Woolwich) from the 70's,

some good pics which i will up load when i have scanned them.


----------



## Bombardier (Jan 20, 2005)

From Ebay per chance? or another outlet ?  :roll:


----------



## Drone_pilot (Jan 20, 2005)

yes you got it in one.


----------



## tosh66 (Jan 20, 2005)

a bloody NAAFI token! :lol:


----------

